
It’s an Unequal World, but It Doesn’t Have to Be - pdog
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/12/14/business/world-inequality.html
======
grondilu
Since this article is behind a paywall, I can't quite confirm my suspicion
that this is pretty ironic.

